# à emporter / à l'emporter (helvétisme)



## raphaelenka

Petite remarque, en Suisse, il y a un helvétisme assez drôle:
si vous achetez votre pizza mais que vous ne la mangez pas sur place on dit:

Je prends la pizza à l'emporter

ce "l'" ne se rapporte à rien et je me demande d'où il sort

*Note des modérateurs :* Ce post-ci vient du fil sur mener / amener / emmener / ramener. Plusieurs fils ont en outre été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour à tous.
Cette contribution est très ancienne, mais elle m'a "interpellé" .
Je comprendrais cette expression si on l'orthographiait "à l'emportée".
Y a-t-il un Suisse pour me dire si j'ai tort ?


----------



## Anne345

[…]

Quant à la pizza "à l'emporter", le nom _emporter_ n'a-t-il pas existé comme existe _porter ? _


----------



## Embonpoint

Les restaurants de pizza ont parfois des panneaux qui disent "à emporter" et "à l'emporter."

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la forme correcte. Pour moi, "à l'emporter" est faux, mais je me demande si c'est une tournure acceptée dans certains regions. Pour cette raison, j'espère entendre l'avis des francophones de plusiers pays.


----------



## Donaldos

D'après Wikipedia.



> *À l'emporter au lieu de à emporter*
> Il n'est pas rare de voir des commerçants suisses afficher la mention « à l'emporter », par exemple, une pizza à l'emporter en Suisse, et une pizza à emporter en France.



En France, je n'ai jamais vu _à l'emporter_.


----------



## DearPrudence

En France, je n'ai jamais vu "*à l'emporter*" et j'aurais dit que cette tournure est fausse. Mais maintenant, j'attends l'avis d'autres régions francophones


----------



## matoupaschat

Jamais vu "à *l'*emporter" en Belgique non plus.


----------



## Embonpoint

Justement, c'est à Genève que je le vois partout. Est-ce que c'est acceptable en Suisse, ou c'est seulement une erreur?


----------



## Donaldos

On fait mention de l'expression dans _Le Bon usage_ en tant que particularité propre à la Suisse romande, tout en la signalant comme n'appartenant pas au français commun ou régulier...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le TLF signale "à l'emporter" comme un régionalisme suisse signifiant _que l'on emporte avec soi_.
Et cite même un usage en dehors de la vente à (l')emporter :


> Après la fermeture des cafés, chacun prenait un litre à l'emporter pour aller finir la soirée chez l'un ou chez l'autre (G. Clavien, _Un Hiver en Arvêche_)


C'est donc tout à fait acceptable en Suisse, et aussi acceptable ailleurs que _septante, huitante, nonante..._
Mais je ne l'avais moi-même jamais rencontré !


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, en Suisse romande, les pizzerias et autres gargotes proposant des plats à emporter affichent systématiquement _à *l'*emporter_. _Emporter_ est donc considéré comme un substantif, de même que l'on dit _le manger et le boire_.

En bref, c'est certes un régionalisme propre à la Suisse, mais on ne peut parler de « faute ». Cette expression est toutefois à éviter absolument en dehors de la Suisse.


----------



## Elfried

Oui, c'est effectivement un régionalisme propre à la Suisse. Ceci dit, je ne suis pas sûre qu'en Suisse nous considérions "emporter" comme un substantif. D'ailleurs *l'* peut être non seulement un article, mais aussi un pronom personnel. Je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas plutôt d'une lettre sans aucune signification grammaticale, mais dont le rôle serait purement euphonique, permettant d'éviter le hiatus *à-em*, peu agréable à l'oreille.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Elfried et bienvenue sur les forums !



Elfried said:


> D'ailleurs *l'* peut être non seulement un article, mais aussi un pronom personnel.


Si c'était le cas ici, on dirait _*des* pizza*s* à *les emporter_ alors que l'on dit _*des* pizza*s* à l'emporter_. 



> Je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas plutôt d'une lettre sans aucune signification grammaticale, mais dont le rôle serait purement euphonique, permettant d'éviter le hiatus *à-em*, peu agréable à l'oreille.


C'est bien possible.


----------



## Elfried

> Si c'était le cas ici, on dirait _*des* pizza*s* à *les emporter_ alors que l'on dit _*des* pizza*s* à l'emporter_.


Oui, je n'y avais pas pensé ! Quoi qu'il en soit, un helvétisme, même indéfendable du point de vue grammatical, me paraît préférable à l'anglicisme take away *! Par ailleurs, les Helvètes sont très attachés à leurs régionalismes qui font partie de leur identité  ! En revanche, il est bien sûr utile pour les non-francophones de savoir que cette expression n'est employée ni en France, ni en Belgique.

* Les meilleurs restos étoilés en take away


----------



## OLN

Je découvre ce fil. 


Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, en Suisse romande, les pizzerias et autres gargotes proposant des plats à emporter affichent systématiquement _à *l'*emporter_. _Emporter_ est donc considéré comme un substantif, de même que l'on dit _le manger et le boire_.


On connaît les verbes (notamment transitifs) substantivés comme_ le manger, le boire_, _le lancer,_ _le lâcher_, etc. mais je ne comprends pas bien le sens de *à *_l'emporter. À la mode/façon à... _?
Dit-on également en Suisse "un tableau à l'encadrer" (pour la même supposée euphonie), voire "une pizza au réchauffer" ou "un yaourt au boire" (si on fait complètement fi de la grammaire classique) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

À ma connaissance, on n'emploie aucune de ces autres expressions avec un article.

La raison euphonique invoquée par Elfried me semble d'ailleurs peu probante étant donné qu'on ne rajoute justement pas d'article dans les autres expressions du même genre : _à encadrer, à empiler_, _à entendre_…

Peut-être dit-on _à *l'*emporter_ par confusion avec des expressions comme _à l'étouffée, à l'étuvée, à l'arraché_…


----------



## Elfried

> Dit-on également en Suisse "un tableau à l'encadrer" (pour la même supposée euphonie), voire "une pizza au réchauffer" ou "un yaourt au boire" (si on fait complètement fi de la grammaire classique) ?


Non, en Suisse, nous parlons généralement un français plutôt standard parsemé de quelques helvétismes. Celui-ci échappe aux règles grammaticales usuelles pour une raison que j'ignore, mais je trouve amusant d'y réfléchir. Les régionalismes, même s'ils peuvent être déconcertants pour ceux qui les découvrent, font partie de la richesse de la langue française. L'exemple de OLN "_un tableau à encadrer_" semble en effet infirmer mon idée d'un_* l' *_euphonique. Une connaissance me suggère une autre explication. Ce pourrait être un germanisme (influence des cantons alémaniques). Dans l'expression allemande _zum Mitnehmen, Mitnehmen _est un infinitif substantivé. Dans ce cas, le_ l'_ serait quand même un article. Bon, je reconnais que mes explications ne sont pas très convaincantes ! Je viens de voir celle de Maître Capello que j'ai lue avec intérêt.


----------



## OLN

Cette hypothèse de calque de l'allemand (_zum_, contraction de _zu_ et _dem_, article défini) est une piste très convaincante.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en effet une piste intéressante. Quant à savoir si elle est convaincante, je ne sais pas trop. Le français parlé en Suisse est tout de même – c'est peu de le dire – nettement plus influencé par le français standard que par l'allemand. Mais peut-être s'agit-il ici en effet d'un des rares cas où l'expression est bien calquée sur l'allemand, à l'instar du très helvétique _ou bien_ en fin de phrase.


----------



## Elfried

Les Suisses romands emploient quand même beaucoup de germanismes, souvent sans le savoir, par exemple :
_Sous-tasse _(_Untertasse_) pour _soucoupe_. _Cuisine habitable_ (allemand _Wohnküche,_ cuisine assez grande pour servir en même temps de salle à manger), _coin à manger_ (_Essecke_) pour _coin repas_._ Je n'ai pas pu t'atteindre_ (_erreichen_) pour _Je n'ai pas pu te joindre_, _se parquer_ (_parken_) pour _se garer_, _Je suis resté endormi _(_Ich habe verschlafen_)* _Je te tiens les pouces_ (_Ich drücke dir die Daumen_) pour _Je te souhaite bonne chance_ / _Je croise les doigts, _mais cela ne prouve rien en ce qui concerne  _à l'emporter _! 

* Il paraît qu'on dit en France : _Je me suis réveillé trop tard _


----------



## OLN

Ça ne constitue pas une preuve absolue, mais ça renforce ton intéressante hypothèse.
Je pourrais te faire une liste d'« alsacianismes », mais à ma connaissance, _à l'emporter_ n'y figure pas.


----------



## Elfried

!


----------

